# What line out of the three is right for me?



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh and before anybody says anything about my previous posts read my visitor message... 

Anyway, I was looking for a dog to be active in schutzhund, very intelligent, and still a good pet. I can elaborate if needed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll repeat what I said in your previous threads...find a SchH club and go meet some dogs. If you want to do SchH then most likely a working line but nobody can tell you what is going to work for you. You might find a very nice showline that can work. You need to decide that on your own by getting out there and meeting the dogs.

Can I ask how old you are?


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I know I am a teenager and plan to get out to a club sometime soon.


----------



## dioworld (Feb 1, 2012)

Usually working lines are more suitable for serious schutzhund and german showline requires their dog to get schutzhund title as well. Even you decided which line you go with, make sure talk to the breeder and tell them what you want. Even from the same parents , puppies in the litter are all different, some with higher prey and energy some or lower


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Agree... go to a schutzhund club. But also go to an AKC club, and meet dogs of all types. There are certainly generalities in each line... but you need to see the dogs first hand, and pay attention to the pedigrees... not just working, show, etc.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Go out and meet the dogs - will help you decide. Find a couple of breeders active in sport/show/service around you and visit with their dogs - see what speaks to you.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the advice!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I'm new to the sport and have had my first on my own dog for about a year and a half now, I'm bringing home a working line puppy in 29 days. I'll share my experience with you, I have a pet line BYB breed GSD currently she's a great dog and I wouldn't trade her for the world. With her I got introduced to the sport of schuthzund and started training with her, we're going for our BH in the fall. Getting hooked on the sport led me to do more homework when looking for my next puppy and I decided to go with a working prospect with a little bit more drives. Taking your age into consideration, why don't you just work your mother's dog? Get some titles on her, get a real feel for the sport then you'll know exactly what you want out of your dog. 

If you haven't checked out a club, like the others have I'd strongly suggest it. Really invest some time into learning the sport and all aspects of the sport, it's more than just the "perfect" dog..a lot of time, blood, sweat, tears and money go into making that dog perfect because who knows it may be something that really isn't for you.

I guess what I'm trying to say is with the use of the old cliche "Don't put the horse before the cart". You have a dog at home that you can learn with, use her to your advantage to make sure this is what you want. 

Something else to think about: are you really going to want the responsbility of a dog after you move out on your own for the first time?


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I know, I was going to go check out a club in Houston, if I like them. I will probably work her there.


----------

